# 3 for 4 Friday the 25th



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

left the pass around noon with 4 eels and some artificial. we spotted a 7ft bull shark 15 minutes later, I threw a jig at it and hooked up on a 31 incher that was released. 2nd fish was small but had lock-jaw so we moved on. at 5:30pm were were seconds away from turning to head home, I spotted a pair and immediately threw my jig. The fish rushed it and I hooked up from the t-top sitting on the canvas. After getting my balance i jumped down and watched my fish tail-walk like a freaking sailfish. When he got in visual range again we saw the second fish still with him. My dad pitched him a live eel and hooked up on 20lb mono. DOUBLE HOOKUP! He put his rod in the rod holder with fish pulling drag and gaffed my fish. We then worked on his for 30 minutes and finally gaffed him too. :thumbup: 21ft sea pro NO TOWER


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work! Good stuff, fishing with pops!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY Nice!!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good job! We ran 50 miles of beachfront yesterday and didn't see a single fish.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, 3 for 4 on a small boat and no tower? No way! Just goes to show you don't need to cruise 150 yards off the beachain in a 40fter.most guys on here on going 0-3,0-6.

Nice job


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome read and good job!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine job!!! congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Very fine fishing Sir. My little one enjoyed the pics of the fish filleting.
Irish


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome report


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

That's awesome! I've never understood the desire to cruise the sandbars looking for fish. I'm a terrible fisherman, but I've caught all of my cobia just anchored up somewhere bottom fishing and having them swim up to check out the boat. I just throw whatever I have ready to them and they either take it or they don't. 

Nice job again!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good times, and good post! Fish with ur Dad while you have the chance...time FLIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Great post! Looks like a great day on the water for Father and son!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice catch


----------

